# Never Surf Fished- Need Some Help Getting Started



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Since I'm not able to make the "Surf Fishing" class -great idea by the way -can I get some advise on what type of reel/pole to buy for my Daytona trip this August? I will not be using it more than 4-5 times a year , so I may not need to purchase top of the line products...just something suitable for a part time surf fisherman.
Thanks in advance,
Bernard


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Let us know what your level of experience is. Do you freah water fish, do you use a spinning outfit or do you use a conventional casting reel. Can you cast long distances. Do you plan on using live bait, or artificals? What type of fish are you after? If you give us some input you will probably get more advise than you can use. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I use a 12ft Bigwater spinning reel that I baught used from someone when I was learning how to long distance cast for Striped Bass here at a local dam. It is bulky and I would like to replace it, except I have the faintest clue as to where to start. I would love to fish with live bait for Pompano, Whiting...etc


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Surf Fishing*

Easiest no frills Fishing available not to mention There is nothing in the water you will snag onto or piling to wrap around.
The biggest obsticle in surf fishing is learing how to read the Surf.

Other than this if you can Bait a hook your in business.

I'ts not Rocket science allthough some would have you believe it is.

Buy a 10/11 ft rod thats really all you need in Fla. especially in the Summertime. (Calm Surfline) 

a 6000 to 8000 series size reel is a good start 16-17lb line, pompano or Whiting rigs, make your own double dropper loops or buy your own, and a 3-4 oz. sputnick weight. Simply lob it out there Fish are in the 1st Trough no nead for olympic cast not the outer banks. Incoming tide is usually better. Surf fishing on a South wind usually sucks i pref n/ne 5-10. Morning is best dusk is good too 12-3pm grab some shade.

Peeled shrimp for bait are easy. Use circle hooks eagle claw L197 1/0-2/0 dont set the hook!!! just Reel as the fish has it. Dont horse em in let the waves assist you in bringing in the larger ones less chance of lost fish or stressed tangled line.

you can utilize a sandspike or just hold the rod if you just using 1
Set your drag med light if you go for the sandspike.

Check or change your bait every 15min.


There you go Condensed Viersion of Surf fishing 101 n/c

Good luck.



Dont forget the fishing license

Check in with the guys at the Fishin Shack when you get here to get you going.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the class Jigmaster...you've just created a monster. Seriously, I feel so much better about my chances now. I am writting all of this down to use when I get there. I am so excited about this trip!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Well*

Let us know how you do.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Jigmaster said:


> Let us know how you do.


Surf Fished for the first time today and loved it. Caught 10 whiting between 9
and 11 inches and one large crab. I fished while the wife swam and read books...a wonderful plan. Thanks for all the information, Jigmaster.
Bernard


----------



## Jox (Jul 30, 2010)

qcangler said:


> Surf Fished for the first time today and loved it. Caught 10 whiting between 9
> and 11 inches and one large crab. I fished while the wife swam and read books...a wonderful plan. Thanks for all the information, Jigmaster.
> Bernard


This is off of Daytona? What bait were you using and how many rods did you have out?


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

If i may chime in, I'm heading down in about a week, I would pefer to fish the surf but will go to a pier if need be. How are the beaches in Daytona during the week? Really crowded? Are there any time restrictions on when you can fish or is it one of those use your judgment kinda things? First time heading down there with the family and my only request out of the family trip is that I a chance to fish. Also i have a 10ft stick my wife has a 9ft, to big? should we be using standard size spinner setups?


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Jox said:


> This is off of Daytona? What bait were you using and how many rods did you have out?


I fished off of the Ponce Inlet shores. I pulled off on the public parking area on the corner of Atlantic Avenue and Inlet Harbor Road...before you get to the jettys and walked to the beach(short walk). I only had one 10ft rod. Caught most of them around 7:30 PM.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

staylo17 said:


> If i may chime in, I'm heading down in about a week, I would pefer to fish the surf but will go to a pier if need be. How are the beaches in Daytona during the week? Really crowded? Are there any time restrictions on when you can fish or is it one of those use your judgment kinda things? First time heading down there with the family and my only request out of the family trip is that I a chance to fish. Also i have a 10ft stick my wife has a 9ft, to big? should we be using standard size spinner setups?


Beaches were crowded. Ponce Inlet worked better for me. The beach does close to cars before dawn, i was able to stay longer because I used one of the designated parking areas and made the short walk to the shores, instead of driving my car on the beach.I also used a 10ft pole.Try the corner of Atlantic Ave. & Inlet Harbor Rd. It was less crowded and a few other surf anglers were there , also. I caught most of my fish after 7:30PM. I really do not want to leave tomorrow. Good Luck!


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks qcangler, good info. I can't wait to hit the surf.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

JigMaster gave y'all the good information .



> you can utilize a sandspike or just hold the rod if you just using 1
> Set your drag med light if you go for the sandspike.


The only clarification /info that I can add is:
If you use the sand spike , use circle hooks, and the fish should hook themselves .
If you are fishing out of hand (holding the rod ) use Kahle hooks 1/0 or #2 , and set the hook .
If you are fishing for pompano or whiting , insert a small orange bead (6 mm.) about 3-4 inches above the hook on the leader. When using small baits , the bead acts as an attractor to sight oriented fish.

Fishwander


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Fishwander said:


> JigMaster gave y'all the good information .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Add: Set your drag VERY loose.

Sand spikes, circle hooks and any amount of drag are a recipe for lost tackle when a bigger fish hits hard.

Ask me how I know...:redface:


----------



## staylo17 (Jun 29, 2010)

Gotta give respect were respect is due. your right Fishwander, Jig master did enlighten, So many thanks you Jigmaster.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Also ,...Cerberus:


> Add: Set your drag VERY loose.
> Sand spikes, circle hooks and any amount of drag are a recipe for lost tackle when a bigger fish hits hard.


If you have a 'clicker' set it , and set your drag to a light drag setting , otherwise you may end up chasing your rig down the beach , after it falls out of the 'surf spike' .

I know people who set the drag too 'light' , set the clicker , and then use a crinkled up aluminum foil set at the 'tip-top' as a flag for when a fish takes the bait , on a circle hook .

Fishwander


----------

